# Vocal Fry



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

I was looking around the internet and find out why a certain singing style has been so popular with women as of late. It started with Zooey Deschanel in the way she sang on Elf movie, but I have noticed it has spread like wildfire in many indie/hipster settings...a retro 50's vibe like Doris Day or something....

ANYWAY, I couldn't find much on it, but some people describe it as "waif singing" or whatever...but what seemed to trouble a lot of people is the _vocal fry_ trend that picked up a couple years ago. Vocal fry or _glottal fry_ is the lowest of speech registers where you make that creak from your vocal cords quickly rattling, you know, from The Grudge. That's an extreme use of vocal fry, but what I am specifically talking about is this: Vocal Fry Epidemic

What do you gals think about this sort of speech? Do you catch yourself talking like it after watching one too many episodes of Kardashians?

Lake Bell Calls Girls Out On "Sexy Baby Vocal Virus" - YouTube

Stern on vocal fry - YouTube


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

This is how all us Valley Girls spoke back in the '80's. 

Luckily I grew out of it.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

soccermom2three said:


> This is how all us Valley Girls spoke back in the '80's.


Yeah, I grew up in S. CA and knew lots of girls who picked up on Valley Girl which was a mix of beach surfer and suburb...so I def see a similarity, but the vocal fry part is new...but it's just not teens who are speaking it...many are grown women. Not getting too judgmental about it, but the speech makes them come off shallow and disaffected.


----------

